
Announcing Resource-Based Pricing for Google Compute Engine - cube2222
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/07/announcing-resource-based-pricing-for-google-compute-engine.html?m=1
======
cube2222
TLDR: They switched to billing based on vCPU cores and GB ram, with fairly
similar pricing of predefined and custom machine types.

And sustained use discounts are now based on actual resource use, with no
distinction between machine types.

